# Pandas, big and small (Knit)



## Gypsycream

These are the pandas I have designed for the KP Workshop to be started on 5th March 2014.

The pattern consists of two pandas, measuring Small 7 inches/18cms. Large 12 inches/30cms. There are two options for the eye patches, one knitted in using two colours per row or knitted separately and sewn on after stuffing.

** This pattern is being offered at the special price of $4.20/£2.50 until 11th March 2014. After that date it will revert to the full price of $6.00/£3.60**

Available at: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/179862742/panda-bears-in-2-sizes-small-7?

And:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panda-bears-in-two-sizes


----------



## Grammax8

Okay...purchase made, downloaded, printed. Now to see if there is sufficient yarn in stash...hmmmm another yarn purchase perhaps...hehehe.


----------



## Gypsycream

Grammax8 said:


> Okay...purchase made, downloaded, printed. Now to see if there is sufficient yarn in stash...hmmmm another yarn purchase perhaps...hehehe.


Blimey you were quick  Thank you xx


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable little pandas, love them all!


----------



## chris kelly

Yeeeaaaa... Pandamonium, here we come. Here's lookin' at you kid! with those beautiful big eyes. I see you can't sleep either, Pat. LOL. Thank you lovely lady for this pattern. So it's 5th March for the go then?


----------



## Gypsycream

I was just off to bed Chris, I published this tonight because the football was on, only so much I can take of that lol! I'll have to watch the Sewing B tomorrow on catch up.

Yes its the 5th March, can't wait and I hope you'll be joining us Chris xx


----------



## chris kelly

Gypsycream said:


> I was just off to bed Chris, I published this tonight because the football was on, only so much I can take of that lol! I'll have to watch the Sewing B tomorrow on catch up.
> 
> Yes its the 5th March, can't wait and I hope you'll be joining us Chris xx


You bet I'll be there. I missed the Sewing Bee too. Totally involved with making sugar carnations tonight.


----------



## MzBarnz

Awwww... Grammax8 beat me!!!! Got my pattern purchased and printed out, too. Can't wait for the class to begin!!!!
Great looking pattern, Pat! You done good again!!


----------



## Sandiego

They are adorable!! So huggable and cute!!! ;0)


----------



## bethshangirl

I saw these in my etsy shop feed an hour ago,......and now here they are again! l had to have them!
I've bought them while the offer's on! They are already in my online knitting folder, Thanks,.... they are SO cute!

(Where do you get your safety eyes Pat?)


----------



## chickkie

Do I have to set up an etsy account to buy this?


----------



## bevmckay

Got mine! Yeah!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

bevmckay said:


> Got mine! Yeah!!


Yeah!! me too :thumbup: :thumbup:

I haven't done any of the bears yet. his will be my first one


----------



## bethshangirl

chickkie said:


> Do I have to set up an etsy account to buy this?


You would have to register with etsy to buy it from there. Her other link is ravelry and l think you would have to register there too.
It,s very easy though.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Oh, Pat, they're precious...as usual, I can't decide which I like best!! Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## marilyn skinner

Got them and oh are they cute. All ready to start on the 5th. Thank you.


----------



## skinny minnie

Printed pattern. So glad not an early start as i may have to get yarn from Deremores, that will take about 14 days to arrive


----------



## wilnita

:thumbup: I'm in pattern brought and printed have yarn, eyes and filler . Ready when you are  Anita :thumbup:


----------



## lafranciskar

Thank you Pat! Can't wait to make one. I have black and white yarn ordered for these. May get some pink too. Will be so much fun to see how everyone's turn out.


----------



## Kay Knits

I won't be able to do the workshop but ---- I have purchased the pattern  Sure are cute little guys.


----------



## raqeth

YOOHOO! Pattern... Check, yarn..... Well, I have pattern I will have to get yarn.... Wonderful pattern!!!


----------



## jmai5421

Awesome! I have the pattern and ready to go. Love these little bears.


----------



## darowil

skinny minnie said:


> Printed pattern. So glad not an early start as i may have to get yarn from Deremores, that will take about 14 days to arrive


I'm planning on using Lincraft Flutter, much like Feathers, this way all I need do is buy some white Flutter as I'm sure I have the rest in stash. Spotlight do a similar yarn as well.
And I too have the pattern downloaded.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Aw, how sweet they are!


----------



## blackat99

Ready to go! Can't wait for the workshop! 

Your Pandas are too cute, Pat!  :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww well that's wonderful, really looking forwards to the workshop


----------



## inkie

Got the pattern! Thanks! Let's get this pandamonium started!!
I'd love to see a parade of all the panda's made...!


----------



## Gypsycream

inkie said:


> Got the pattern! Thanks! Let's get this pandamonium started!!
> I'd love to see a parade of all the panda's made...!


Have you seen the link to the workshop page Inkie? Don't forget it won't actually start until the 5th March lol!


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Just got my pattern, pink wool ready to go, white wool arriving any day now. Can't wait to start Pink Panda for my first workshop. So exciting


----------



## Gypsycream

So looking forward to seeing this pink panda Lynda lol! I was just thinking about Alyson and how much she would have enjoyed this workshop


----------



## Lynda from Watford

Me too, Pat, I think of her whenever I knit or when I look at my bear collection and remember her beautiful creations. I shall call my pink panda Alyson Panda in her honour  luv Lynda xxx


----------



## Gypsycream

Lynda from Watford said:


> Me too, Pat, I think of her whenever I knit or when I look at my bear collection and remember her beautiful creations. I shall call my pink panda Alyson Panda in her honour  luv Lynda xxx


Aww that's lovely Lynda, can't help thinking she's looking down and having a laugh with us


----------



## Pleclerrc

Hi Pat,
So how does this work? We purchase the pattern, buy yarn and all work with you online as if in a class doing section by section and sewing up panda? I will purchase the pattern in the next few days. Kindly advise. Thanks for thinking of me. Patricia


----------



## Gypsycream

Pleclerrc said:


> Hi Pat,
> So how does this work? We purchase the pattern, buy yarn and all work with you online as if in a class doing section by section and sewing up panda? I will purchase the pattern in the next few days. Kindly advise. Thanks for thinking of me. Patricia


The link for the workshop information is here Patricia: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html#4856733

I think on the 5th March we will start knitting our pandas and any questions get asked on the thread and I'll reply on the thread, bearing in mind time differences of course. Anyone having trouble with a particular part I'll help out, post photos etc. When we are ready we will put the pandas together and I'll do an in depth step by step guide with lots more photos.

I've never done a workshop before so it will be very much by ear, but we'll have fun and create lovely pandas which we can all show off on a thread in the Pictures section  Do hope you'll join us.


----------



## oge designs

Awesome patterns, beautiful work


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## vera M

I have also just bought the pattern so will have to see what I need now for the class in the wool bit


----------



## Gypsycream

vera M said:


> I have also just bought the pattern so will have to see what I need now for the class in the wool bit


Thank you, hope you join us in the workshop


----------



## vera M

Hi 
I have got 4 50gm balls of this long hair stuff will it be ok to use that do you think it is in a brown though


----------



## Gypsycream

Depends on the yardage Vera. Nothing wrong with a brown and white panda


----------



## vera M

I could do the small one and have enough I think so will have to buy white then wont I 
vera


----------



## erafuola

Does this class include beginners or do you have to be a experienced knitter?

Thanks


----------



## Pat lamb

Pat, I have some of your bears pattern and I'm signing in for the workshop what yarn would you recommend for first time that it's easy to see together.im afraid to ask but what happened to Allyson?


----------



## nanaof3

Yep...you've done it again... luv um!


----------



## Gypsycream

erafuola said:


> Does this class include beginners or do you have to be a experienced knitter?
> 
> Thanks


If you can knit, purl, cast on and off, increase and decrease then there is no reason why you can't join the workshop. I'll be on hand to help you through it all. My patterns are written in the simplest of ways, row per line and no abbreviations. The pieces are knitted flat on straight needles and assembled when finished.

I'll be spending a lot of time with the assembly part, adding photos and tips.

You don't need to use eyelash, you can use any yarn you like, you will still have a panda


----------



## Gypsycream

Pat lamb said:


> Pat, I have some of your bears pattern and I'm signing in for the workshop what yarn would you recommend for first time that it's easy to see together.im afraid to ask but what happened to Allyson?


Our lovely Alyson died angel.

You can use any yarn you like for the panda, doesn't have to be eyelash. I've done one in plain worsted when I was designing it, or there is Pipsqueak, it will make a big panda and you may need to up your needle size but it would be a very soft panda.


----------



## Gypsycream

nanaof3 said:


> Yep...you've done it again... luv um!


Thank you


----------



## amudaus

Pat they are gorgeous,you are so talented.Pattern bought and printed off.Yarn ready and waiting,eyes glistening and nose twitching..Waiting to start.


----------



## Gypsycream

amudaus said:


> Pat they are gorgeous,you are so talented.Pattern bought and printed off.Yarn ready and waiting,eyes glistening and nose twitching..Waiting to start.


lol!! thank you M. Looking forwards to the workshop too!


----------



## Pat lamb

I'm so sorry about Alyson. What a great lost to the KP Forum. She did so many of your bears and I loved them all. Very sad


----------



## erafuola

Ok, thank you. I just have one more question  Is this a live session? I am just wondering because of time difference. (You are in england & I am in the states).


----------



## Kaye3514

Oh I can on,y wish I could knit I would in the line waiting as well. Beautiful work Gypsycream


----------



## slc25336

I'm so excited. I have a 7yr old grandson who spent the first 6 years of his life in an orphanage in Africa. He wants a red panda (who knows why red) and I have been afraid to tackle that project. Now I can and he will have it for Easter. Thank you Pat.


----------



## belleflower

So sweet!xx


----------



## chris kelly

slc25336 said:


> I'm so excited. I have a 7yr old grandson who spent the first 6 years of his life in an orphanage in Africa. He wants a red panda (who knows why red) and I have been afraid to tackle that project. Now I can and he will have it for Easter. Thank you Pat.


There is a Panda called a Red Panda. They live mostly in trees and are very cute. A lot smaller and they have a longer tail. They are a glossy deep red in colour. Their eyes are very similar to the well-known black and White Pandas; hence their name. We have a couple in the Zoo near us.


----------



## SYAPJR

Just ordered my pattern, they are so adorable. Thanks for creating them, Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream

erafuola said:


> Ok, thank you. I just have one more question  Is this a live session? I am just wondering because of time difference. (You are in england & I am in the states).


No I'm afraid it won't be live but if you have any queries post them on the thread and I'll get back to you as soon as possible. I'm usually up early anyway lol!


----------



## Rainebo

Pat, these pandas are just darling! I'm sure your workshop will be a huge success! The excitement is already brewing!


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> I'm so excited. I have a 7yr old grandson who spent the first 6 years of his life in an orphanage in Africa. He wants a red panda (who knows why red) and I have been afraid to tackle that project. Now I can and he will have it for Easter. Thank you Pat.


How lovely, a red panda sounds good to me


----------



## Gypsycream

SYAPJR said:


> Just ordered my pattern, they are so adorable. Thanks for creating them, Pat.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you Lorraine and Rainebo


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Very cute! Great design work.


----------



## Deenasan

I bought the Panda pattern and the Big Lovable Bear...resistance was futile!!! 
LOL
Looking forward to the KAL.


----------



## Patti110654

got my pattern. . . can't wait for the workshop


----------



## trish2222

Got it!! and Li'l bear for good measure. Like the instructional pictures too - that'll help a halfwit like me!!


----------



## kemu

I remember when Allyson made a Panda Bear with the sew on patches.... It came out so adorable! May she r.i.p.


----------



## nanaof3

Deenasan said:


> I bought the Panda pattern and the Big Lovable Bear...resistance was futile!!!
> LOL
> Looking forward to the KAL.


Your comment made me laugh out load...thanks for the laugh...and you are so right..."Resistance is futile!!"


----------



## kemu

Pattern purchased, downloaded, now the yarn!!


----------



## landmansmom

Hi Pat
I have bee wanting to make a couple of your bears for my great grans for Xmas however I have never worked with eyelash yarn as I heard it was difficult. I am will to try but please tell me which is better, the short or the long eyelash. Also where can I purchase the eyes & nose? Thank You Helen


----------



## lakecountry

Pattern purchased, downloaded and printed. Off the buy eyelash yarn!


----------



## Aunt Nay

Grammax8 said:


> Okay...purchase made, downloaded, printed. Now to see if there is sufficient yarn in stash...hmmmm another yarn purchase perhaps...hehehe.


Me too! Sooooo cute!


----------



## Aunt Nay

Grammax8 said:


> Okay...purchase made, downloaded, printed. Now to see if there is sufficient yarn in stash...hmmmm another yarn purchase perhaps...hehehe.


Me too! Sooooo cute!


----------



## tat'sgran

Absolutely adorable Pat.. in the future.. baby bear and baby puppies call me just now..not enough hands to knit all I want to do just now..xo


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Ok ladies, lets move all further "talk" of technical issues-- preparing to make the bears, yarn choices, etc. --on over to the KAL thread, wherever that may be. This is a shop for patterns, not a KAL thread! Thanks for your understanding and have a blast making some bears!


----------



## StellasKnits

Please ladies...if you have a question about yarn choices or specific questions about the pattern please PM Pat individually. We really need to keep this section just for patterns and not technical support on the patterns.


----------



## StellasKnits

MzBarnz said:


> I think most everyone is OK with asking questions, etc., on either thread. I know it doesn't bother me. I kind of like it that way. Then I read both threads and get twice as excited about the workshop!!! Yay yay yay!!! Can't wait!!!


Indeed - but this section is just for patterns, not technical advice. As moderators, we are asking everyone nicely to please PM Pat directly or comment in the KAL thread itself. Thank you so much for your understanding.


----------



## StellasKnits

Gypsycream said:


> Apologies StellaKnits, I just see a question and reply without thinking


No worries my dear  We're just trying to not turn the section into a question/answer discussion forum. I know it's hard when you've got such an adorable in demand pattern not to help with choices :thumbup: It would be for me too!


----------



## StellasKnits

nanaof3 said:


> The only thing wrong with PMing Pat with individual questions is that several people might have the same questions that would be answered on this thread instead of bombarding Pat with the same questions over and over. Just my opinion...


There is a KAL thread that is started for this adorable pattern. Please post your questions there. Thank you.


----------



## nanaof3

StellasKnits said:


> There is a KAL thread that is started for this adorable pattern. Please post your questions there. Thank you.


Thank you...I was wondering if that could be possible...thanks again...appreciate it.. :thumbup:


----------



## pinsandneedles

WooHoo, got mine too, now have to find some time to get started. Great looking pattern, thanks Pat for another winner..


----------



## Stephhy

Sandiego said:


> They are adorable!! So huggable and cute!!! ;0)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream

slc25336 said:


> I am new to taking a workshop. How do I find the KAL thread? How do I sign up for the workshop, and how do I access the information?


This is where the information is at the moment: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html

If you just click the "watch" at the top of the page you will get all the updates and see any questions and answers that have been raised. Hope you will join us


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## Sewbizgirl

OK ladies, the link to the KAL has been given. Please continue your discussion over there. We (your DPS mods) do not have the administrative power to move comments to another thread, so all KAL-type posts will simply be deleted. Thank you.


----------



## erafuola

I do not understand, what does KAL mean & where is KAL?

Thanks


----------



## StellasKnits

chickkie said:


> I didn't know that anyone but Admin could do that - Are there a number of people who do the admin job here?


In certain forums here on KP there are moderators. Not all but some. In this forum, SewBizGirl, LaurelArts and StellasKnits (me) are the moderators. We have certain abilities (editing posts, deleting posts) to act within the forum but not all.


----------



## nez31

My daughter loves pandas so I can't wait to purchase these. Before I do can I ask a question? I am new to knitting. Only started a year ago. Is this a hard pattern to follow?


----------



## kerriwg

I'm new to knitting. Only started a year ago. Is this a hard pattern to follow?[/quote]

You will be able to do it. I started a little over a year ago. You will have so much help and Pat "Gypsycream will answer your questions. She is terrific! Go ahead, you won't regret it.


----------



## nez31

Thanks!!!! Can't wait to try these and surprise my daughter! :-D


----------



## nanaof3

nez31 said:


> Thanks!!!! Can't wait to try these and surprise my daughter! :-D


kerriwg is so right...you will NOT regret it. Pat's bears are so much fun to make...watching them come to life is amazing!


----------



## MomPae

Absolutely beautiful! Another amazing animal created. 

I just wonder how many of these you sold today alone???? I know I bought one.

Thank you, thank you, thank you very much. (Need I say I'm an Elvis lover?)


----------



## ruth Roxanne

Wonderful pattern, Pat! You put so much detail in the sewing up that this bear should fly together! Thanks! I just bought it and printed. Now to find my yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream

nez31 said:


> My daughter loves pandas so I can't wait to purchase these. Before I do can I ask a question? I am new to knitting. Only started a year ago. Is this a hard pattern to follow?


No this isn't a hard pattern to follow. I write patterns as simply as possible, line per row, no abbreviations and there is also a step by step assembly guide to help you put your panda together.

There is a panda workshop starting on 5th March, why not join.

Link to the workshop is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you all for you lovely comments.

Could I please ask that if you have any questions that you either pm me, I'll happily answer all pm's or you follow the link below to the Panda Workshop and I'll reply to every question asked promise 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream

erafuola said:


> I do not understand, what does KAL mean & where is KAL?
> 
> Thanks


A KAL is a knit along. This is going to be a workshop, if you follow the link below you will see where to ask questions, promise to answer them all 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-239547-1.html


----------



## wilnita

MomPae said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Another amazing animal created.
> 
> I just wonder how many of these you sold today alone???? I know I bought one.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you very much. (Need I say I'm an Elvis lover?)


 don't know how many she sold but I brought her pattern and made 12 for GGkids and a niece and nephew. Easy to follow the pattern. 
:thumbup: Anita


----------

